# How about the price of gas?



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2014)

It's like an early Christmas present.
What's the price where you are at?
I saw $2.68 today.


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 18, 2014)

I gassed up for $2.41 yesterday morning coming through Spartanburg, SC but it's still right around $255 around Charleston.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 18, 2014)

one station in Houston had gas for $2.25!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 18, 2014)

We're still in the low 3


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2014)

Mike CHS said:


> I gassed up for $2.41 yesterday morning coming through Spartanburg, SC but it's still right around $255 around Charleston.


Gas tax is lower in SC than NC


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> one station in Houston had gas for $2.25!



Sweet


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 18, 2014)

I downloaded My Fuel Log onto my phone...

here's the prices I've paid for gas for the past couple of months.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 18, 2014)

gas is $2.89/gal close to where we live.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2014)

Got gas for $2.60 today


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 26, 2014)

filled up for $2.40 a gallon today


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 26, 2014)

goatgurl said:


> filled up for $2.40 a gallon today


 
I'm jealous


----------

